# Closeups



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

This is what my mac looks like at night when the lights are out.

notice the lack of gold belly color, no red eyes, and the darkness of the humeral spot.

View attachment 52050


View attachment 52051


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Mac!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice he looks great


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks

and guys,make sure you read what I wrote instead of just looking at the pics. It's a good habit and I think a lot of people miss things when they don't.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice...howz hiz temper?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry good pics


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Nice...howz hiz temper?
> [snapback]924282[/snapback]​


 he's very active, I have nothing in the tank at all w/ him and he follows anything in the room that moves. Last night, I was trying to get a pic of him breaking the surface of the water to get at my finger.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice mac. how big is he?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Hes badass


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

thats the nicest mac I have ever seen Congrats! Your right thats a hell of a humeral spot.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet looking fish


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks,

I'm not one to measure my fish, but just eyeball I'd say hes 7".


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Thats a bombass fish !!
nice mofo!!!!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

He looks a lot different with all the loss of color. Its surprising how ghost like they can get. Anyway, nice closeups man.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i love how piranhas change so dramatically at night, my reds lose almost all their red and recently one started turning black everywhere he was red before.

your P is so white thats dope, kinda goldish too. nice pics too

by the way this is my 1000th post, im a piranha nerd.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

here's a comparison pic in daylight:


----------

